# April 12, 2003 Tustin Marketplace OC Meet 12-3



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

_**MODERATORS* Please make this a sticky*_

Ok, heres the deal, we are meeting this coming Saturday on April 12 at the Tustin Marketplace in Irvine. We will be meeting in front of the theaters at 12 o'clock PM sharp, try not to be late. We should then group everyone up and go have lunch then probably watch a movie. How does this sound to everyone?

Date: 4/12/03
Time: 12-3 PM *maybe longer, depending on what movie we are watching*
Where: Edwards Tustin Marketplace 6 map found here 
What: Eat lunch, show your car off, watch a movie


OK, whos down?


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

i'm there! shit wasn't i the one that threw out the idea for that meet? haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im there too..

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=liuspeed

hehe.. n-e-one interested?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im down. Not sure about the movie though cause i have to work that evening. Hey anyone want to advance my timing while were there???


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stuck. I am so there...I just need to get someone to help me install my clear corners (as soon as I find them in my garage )


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Chris, i wouldnt mind advancing your timing, just dont forget to run a couple of 91+ octane tanks in your car before-hand. that way you wont have any residual water-gas.

Sam, got your message, got out of a movie pretty late so didnt want to call back. ya we could caravan it again, wouldnt mind, ill arrange w/ you before the meet. anyways we could do the clear corners as well, just need to bring a phillips screwdriver.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i hope my crystals will be installed before then as well.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Deric, been running 91 at the last fill up but im going to run it down as far as i can and fill up again with 91.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit...I already have plans for that day.....ggrrrrr....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

cancel it and join us?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for those that need to mapquest it the meeting place is here

Edwards Tustin Marketplace
2961 El Camino Real
Tustin, CA 92782


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

can I join? I really want to meet some of you guys.
Luispeed, I want to give a call, but, I don't know what's the best time to call.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Is the place near IKEA and In-n-out? I'm trying to think of Tustin marketplace, but I dont remember a theater there. Its right off the 5 FWY... so.. hmm.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the thing is I think there is a theater on both sides of jamboree... one is called the Irvine Marketplace the other is tustin. The good theater is on the Irvine side (south I think) and it's a little past Ikea when you come off the 5. It's on the same side as the Barnes and Noble over there.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James, isn't that somewhere by that Mongolian BBQ place?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bobse007 said:


> *can I join? I really want to meet some of you guys.
> Luispeed, I want to give a call, but, I don't know what's the best time to call.
> Bob *


bob give me a call any time it my cellular so u can find me almost everywhere.

and yes you may join on in .. more the merrier.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Beware of Eshei, he'll talk your ear off, and then some!  

hahahahah


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey so where are we meeting in the Tustin market place? I just want to make it clear... movie theater?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it at the edwards movie theater is what i read.

i posted the addy.

Edwards Tustin Marketplace
2961 El Camino Real
Tustin, CA 92782


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

hm, sorry to say, but i MIGHT not be able to make it  i have to take care of some work duties for my new job at 3 o clock. ill try to do it earlier, but it depends on the manager. i might or might not make it.

Sam - didnt want to call you too late, but i dont think ill be carpooling cause im going to go... if i do... straight from my work to the meet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for those that are coming from pomona this is my small right up on how to get to the meeting place at 11 am.


directions is this

10 east exit fairplex 

turn right towardst he mcdonalds and keep going straight until u see the stop light at the end of the freeway bridge.

at stop light take a right ( that will be south campus ) and go all the way straight till temple.

take a right at temple and keep going straight up until you see grand.

keep going straight through the intersection of grand and temple and you will see the jack in the box right there.

cant miss it. hope to see ya.. call me if you get lost and try not 2 be late.



walnut people meet us there and we go down in a group. Me and Teknokid will be there.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

see you there liu


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok

call me if u dont see me.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

meet was awesome ! i had a kick ass time meeting everyone !

man bobse007 your suspension KICKS SO MUCH ASS !!! 

thanks for letting me drive it ! it really a work of art.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya too bad we didnt eat or watch a movie though. it was still fun looking at other peoples cars too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks luispeed, I wish I could have stayed a little longer. I'm glad that you like the ride. I was thinking of letting those people whose thinking of buying Tein to drive my car as well unfortunately I don't have enough time. Well, maybe next time.
Bob


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bob.. u think me and u can meet up again .. maybe do some installs or something.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

it was cool to meet new peeps... lets do it again!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That was fun. We'll definatley do it again...this time a bit more organized, and hopefully everyone shows up on time.


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*Yup, nice meeting you all...*

Yeah, it was cool meeting everyone. Let's definitely do it again sometime...


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

does anyone have the pics from the meet?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will tomorrow.


----------

